# When it snows......go racing in the Allroad!



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

First time ever running the Audi, I really need to get some better tires for this! The less powerful cars on studded tires (classed the same then) were killing me. 






I was within a couple of seconds of this car, and he was ice tires. This maybe also be the best way ever to cool a front mount intercooler!










Humbling experience as well, I got shellacked by a mother of 2 driving this Justy. Her hubby driving it, missed fastest time of the day by less then 4/10's of a second

To this................









Then I came home and tried on one of this years wheels on my other toy!



_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:19 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (G60 Carat)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your other toy!








seriously, that looks like so much fun, i'm jealous! i think if you had the car better prepped for snow-racing duty, you'd have done better... plus you earned valuable experience doing that. those cars that beat you probably had the tires you speak of, plus experience, in helping them do as well as they did.
some more practice & some proper rubber could have you on the podium next time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

same here "thanks for sharing" looks like a blast.
ESP off?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
ESP off?

Yup, every run. I tried a but on the parade run with ESP on, but it pretty much stops you dead when it's doing it's thing. A mix of throttle, and hand brake pull and I got her to rotate pretty good on the tight corners. She's a big long car though.
In hind site, I should have turned ESP back on for the slalom section, and then back off, right after.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (G60 Carat)*









what a ****ing blast


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (bhb399mm)*

that looks awesome








one question with the esp off and sliding the car around did the abs try to correct the car?
I've tried stepping (drift) mine out with the esp off and the abs comes on to correct the car


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (callawayrabbit)*

ABS still seems works with the ESP off (even though the owners manual says it doesn't), but to a way lesser degree, and I only could tell when basically trying to come to a complete stop. (like under 10km/h) So maybe it only works under a certain speed with the ESP off.
With ESP turned off you can drift it out hard as you want. The Clicking you are hearing is the brakes, but they are not trying to stop the drift. That's how the EDL (electronic differential lock) works. On pure ice you get some silly long 4 wheel drifts, but you will here the brakes clicking on and off (even though you only on the throttle) trying to keep all 4 wheels spinning about the same speed.
With ESP on you can't even hand brake a slide, it just stops the skid and car dead.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: When it snows......go racing in the Allroad! (callawayrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawayrabbit* »_that looks awesome








one question with the esp off and sliding the car around did the abs try to correct the car?
I've tried stepping (drift) mine out with the esp off and the abs comes on to correct the car 

in the very icy conditions here, i was able to turn the ESP off and drift the piss out of my car. ABS still appeared to work fine, and it did not intervene to right the car. i was able to free-drift.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

looks like fun! i wanna do that


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jealous! I was going to do some time-trial ice racing on the Georgetown Lake this winter, but the days I was home in Colorado and was going to race the ice was too thin! Dang global warming! They lost 3 inches of ice the week before it had been so warm.








Looks like you had a blast, though!


----------

